# What have I done?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, the missus and I had a heartfelt talk... a couple really, tonight

Turns out she feels the EXACT same way in regards to the "there is no one else" thing I've always had with her - and she always felt it too... she feels rather delighted I opened up in this fashion, but me... I feel like an idiot

I don't even know why I feel disgusted with myself, my counsellor is on holiday so I'm hoping for some insight to my own thoughts and feelings at the moment


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

You feel disgusted with yourself for opening up and sharing how you feel with the one whom who holds the position in your heart of "there is no one else??" And then finding out that she feels the same way? REALLY?!?!?!?

My guess - you're terrified of intimacy because you feel it makes you vulnerable. Guess what it does, but if you want the joy and happiness of giving and receiving love in your life you're going to have to let yourself be vulnerable. 

Or.

You could just go back to the old passive/aggressive approach, and be miserable until this relationship is ruined.

Get over it man - just be glad she loves you and puts up with you.


----------

